# Lab/GoldenX-terrified to move. KY



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I emailed Melissa to let her know that I could help with transport if they come through Ohio. I really hope someone is able to help this sweet girl.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got this email from the shelter:

So far I do have one person that may be interested in adopting her. Don't know for sure yet. Thanks for supporting her. I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks,
--
Missy 
Lincoln Co. Animal Shelter 
Brighter Days For Shelters Rescue


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gawd this dog looks like Faithy! I sure hope someone pulls her. I need to get my cousin's email address. I just found out she lives in KY when were were getting address for wedding invitations.

Blair, I sure hope she gets adopted!


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG...those eyes! I'm all the way in NJ, but if someone can pull and help transport, I would foster!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

The Lincoln County shelter tries really hard to give their dogs every chance possible and are very good about working with people on finding them homes or rescues. I adopted Willa from there and she was being looked at by a possible rescue and the shelter kept me informed during the whole process.

I live about twenty or thirty minutes from there, so I would gladly help out with a transport if needed.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Not sure what part of Jersey you're in but if someone can get her to I-81 in Pa, I can transport from there on the weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

Did you Contact GRRAND in KY?? Please do if you haven't.
We have to save this scared girl!!! She at least needs a foster !!!!


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Blair:
> 
> Did you Contact GRRAND in KY?? Please do if you haven't.
> We have to save this scared girl!!! She at least needs a foster !!!!


Blaireli- please let me know what the shelter says. I don't want to bog them down with multiple emails.

I am definitely serious about fostering this poor girl if someone can pull her and we can do a GRF famous transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensRMyLife*

Wow GoldensRMyLife:

Where do you live?

That would be so wonderful for this SWEET SCARED GIRL!!


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

I am in NJ....looks like just from the posts here kyguy could possibly do a first leg.

WLR could do part of PA.

Questions:

KYguy--could you pull her and do the first leg? If so, where would the first leg end?

WLR- where could you pick up and drop for your leg?

I could come into PA to meet WLR wherever needed.

So, Blaireli- let us know if you hear from the shelter. If there is no rescue local that can take her, we may have a backup plan here!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I could pull her, but not until Saturday.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I live in Wayne, NJ, 2 miles N of I-80. 
I could go anywhere along I-81 in Pa staerting Sat afternoon/evening or at this time any time Sunday.
GoldensRmylife, what town in Jersey are you in ?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got this email from the lady at the shelter. She probably bit because she was so scared!



Unfortunate news for Chelsea. She actually bit one of the employees at the shelter and will no longer be up for adoption. She will only be available to a rescue which could deal with her issues but her chances are very slim.
--
Missy 
Lincoln Co. Animal Shelter 
Brighter Days For Shelters Rescue


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Bumping this to see if anybody has any ideas for sweet Chelsea.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

That's something I was concerned about. I would think it's a normal reaction of a dog that frightened. The employee shoulld have been more carefull. But then again, it could have been one of us. This is a special needs situation.
Had most of my routes planned out already.


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone contacted GRRAND in KY?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I sent GRRAND an e-mail, but I don't think it's a bad idea for as many of as possible to e-mail them..


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

WLR said:


> That's something I was concerned about. I would think it's a normal reaction of a dog that frightened. The employee shoulld have been more carefull.


That's what I was thinking, too. She was so terrified to start with, it's not surprising that this happened. However, she may be a completely different dog outside of the shelter. I hope her chances aren't up just because this happened.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay guys, I just got another email from the shelter.

-----

She will be safe until Fri. The shelter still has to hold her for a 7 day owner reclaim. 
Thanks,
--
Missy 
Lincoln Co. Animal Shelter 
Brighter Days For Shelters Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All*

*To ALL:

Can someone please call the shelter and GRRAND and ask if they can PLEASE do a temperament test on this poor girl.*
She probably bit because she was terrified and that doesn't mean she can't be trusted!!!

If something isn't done like a temp test, they will just euthanize her without her having a chance!

So UNFAIR!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh that poor baby. She was just scared. Lucy would be scared like that too. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adrienne and all*

Adrienne and all.

Missy vol for the shelter-I emld her a couple of times is working on trying to get some other dogs out of there in addition to this poor girl.
Here is Melissa (Missy's Email)
I volunteer my time to go to the shelter and get these dogs posted on Petfinder and try to get them safe. I sincerely hope that you do not think that I am the one who is in control of the fate of these dogs. I would never want any of them to be euthanized. Unfortunately, the shelter controls what happens to these guys and I have no say in it. I have been really trying on her and am still trying. *She will be euthanized Fri. and I don't think there is enough time to arrange **for someone to personality/temperment test her. * *The shelter closes at 2:00 daily*. I am trying to find rescues for a large group that will be killed tomorrow but if someone could arrange for someone to personality/temperment test her prior to Fri. and during operating hours that will be fine.
--
Missy 
Lincoln Co. Animal Shelter 
Brighter Days For Shelters Rescue

*Very, Very, Sad!:no::no::no::no:*


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, here's a really bad question....but what do rescues have to show in order to pull a dog into their rescue?

Or saying it another way, can someone pull her and "say" they are affiliated with a rescue? I know ti sounds awful...but if the alternative is that she gets PTS because she's so scared....I just couldnt sleep at night.

If pulling her involves "fibbing" then maybe I'll just drive to KY....thoughts??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Email Missy*

Email Missy (her email above) and ask her what you have to show if you want to rescue her, or can you just drive down and get her.


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

Update: Missy said they will hold her until Saturday for me. 

KYguy- please let me know if you can pull her.

Anyone know anyone between KY and PA for transport??


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I'm available for as far as Hagerstown back to NJ.
GoldensRmylife , you have a pm from me w/my cell#.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensRMyLife*

GoldensRmylife:

Maybe Missy can help a little w/the transport?

[email protected]

I know someone in Louisville-don't know if she can help but if KYGUY can't email me soon and I'll ask: [email protected]

How far is it from shelter to where you are?
Where in PA are you?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Stanford is really nowhere near Louisville. It's a good two and a half to three hour drive from Louisville. We'd need people more towards Cincy. 

Karen, the transport I was a part of last week was pretty much covering the same areas. Anyway we could get Kim to see if she could put something together for this girl?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUY

email Kim [email protected]

Was Kim Massey the transport coor. for you last week?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, I'm on board. Let me know what I can do. I'm sure Luke would be terrified in that situation, and who knows what might happen, you know? 

Here's the email that I got from Missy this morning:

She has not been temperment tested. This is a rural county shelter and they have no means to do so. She will still be available to an approved rescue.
--
Missy 
Lincoln Co. Animal Shelter 
Brighter Days For Shelters Rescue


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

For some reason Yahoo Mail is not loading up for me, so I can't e-mail her. If someone else could get in touch with her, that would be great. The time for my basketball game was changed Saturday, so I'd need to get her early Saturday morning and be back home by 12:00.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensRMyLife*

GoldensRMyLife:

Someone sent you an email about a rescue.

As far as the transport where do you live in PA and can someone pull her a keep her a wk or so or board her until a transport is arranged.

I don't think KY to PA is too far a distance so I would think that people on this forum would offer to help!


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

Donna (brinkleysmom) is trying to help with transport too. She's contacted the Pilot for Paws too to see if a flight for Chelsea is possible.

So far we only have heard from KYguy in KY and he has limited availability this Saturday.
I am in NJ, but WLR is available to drive from Haverstown PA to a meeting place in NJ.

I posted another thread in the rescue forum asking for transport help, but no one has responded.

Missy at the shelter has other dogs that are going to Jersey but she doesnt have transport details yet either.

I'm open to any ideas....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Questions*

DOES Missy have a transport going?
Can you give her a donation to get her on that transport.
How far can you drive if other things don't come through to get her.
Transport CAN be difficult to pull together.
Wherever you post this transport you need to put the time and the time zone for each leg of the journey. Most legs are no longer than 1 hr. or 60 miles.
If the legs are too long people won't vol.
You need to have a volunteer for each leg and they need to send you there name, address, phone and cell numbers, License Plate Number and description of their car. When the whole transport is filled then you need to email all of the participants so everyone driving has the participants cell phones and make of car, so they know who to look for.
Also, you have to pick a meeting place that the First Driver, Jason will meet driver of Leg 2 and so on and so on and share that info with all the drivers.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Youre getting it screwed up a bit, I said I live in NJ, Northern NJ to be a bit more specific, And I said probably at the MD / PA border on I-81. 
You have my cell# via pm so contact me directly. 
I'm also a pilot, not sure where the PFP would be coming from but I could co-pilot. Majority of time is in a Piper Cherokee. 
Also I can do well over a 1 hr time slot especially since the Hagerstown area is about a 4 hr drive for me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

So sorry-did you mean I screwed it up.

I sort of jumped in here thinking they were doing a ground transport.
Please disregard what I said.


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> DOES Missy have a transport going?
> Can you give her a donation to get her on that transport.
> How far can you drive if other things don't come through to get her.
> Transport CAN be difficult to pull together.
> ...


Karen...thanks for all of the suggestions. I have participated in transports and do understand what is involved regarding times, meeting places, vehicle descriptions, etc.

Believe me, my first question to Missy was if she had a transport that Chelsea could hitch a ride in. She does not as of now. She does have some dogs that got pulled yesterday that are coming to NJ but she has no transport details.

The route is KY to PA all on route 64 and then 76 in PA.

Missy uses a vet for vax and boarding so Chelsea will be taken there tomorrow for vax and to be in a quieter environment. I have asked how long the vet could board her because I may go and get her myself next weekend.

In the meantime I know 2 GRF members in the Morgantown area, so I will reach out to them to see if they have any interest.

Any other ideas are welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

There;s a vet in Lincoln County that may be willing to board her. The vet actually use to run the animal shelter until the county built one earlier this year. This is their number if someone could give them a call tomorrow since I'm giving finals tomorrow it will be hard for me to get free. *(606) 365-0911*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

GoldensRmylife said:


> Karen...thanks for all of the suggestions. I have participated in transports and do understand what is involved regarding times, meeting places, vehicle descriptions, etc.
> 
> Believe me, my first question to Missy was if she had a transport that Chelsea could hitch a ride in. She does not as of now. She does have some dogs that got pulled yesterday that are coming to NJ but she has no transport details.
> 
> ...


Goldens, if you do decide to come get her and they can hold her until next weekend I'd be willing to drive her a little bit closer to you. I'll have family and stuff in for Christmas, but any closer I can get her will save you some time.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Her listing has been removed. I don't know if that's just because she's no longer up for adoption to anyone but rescues or not though. I sent an e-mail about half an hour ago, but haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

kyguy78 said:


> Her listing has been removed. I don't know if that's just because she's no longer up for adoption to anyone but rescues or not though. I sent an e-mail about half an hour ago, but haven't received a reply yet.


She's being boarded at Missy's vet until Saturday. Donna (Brinkleysmom) is trying to set up a ground transport because Pilots for Paws is booked. If the ground transport does not come together, I will be driving to KY to get her on Saturday.

Thank you so much for checking in on her!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Ok........Guess I'm not needed. But I am still curious what town are you in?


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

WLR said:


> Ok........Guess I'm not needed. But I am still curious what town are you in?


Bill--thank you so much for your offer of help. I'm sorry I didn't get back toy ou sooner. Right now it looks like Chelsea will be staying in KY another week and then flying to NJ with Pilots for Paws. 

I'm in Mercer County.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad to hear she'll be flying out next week.


----------

